# What Movie Is This? Only Post Wrong Answers



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Lets see how this works out. I'll post a picture from a movie.... and you have to guess what it is. 

Here is the CATCH.... you aren't allowed to post correct answers! Bonus points if you include the IMDB link to the movie in question.

When I post a new photo, the process starts anew!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum (1966) - IMDb
Three Coins In A Fountain.
Is this what you mean?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

As long as it's the wrong answer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TRON (1982) - IMDb or Tron (2010) - IMDb
(I don't think those answers are correct.)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

New One....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Things to Come (1936)


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Young Frankenstein (1974) - IMDb


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Not a movie, it's the President and an Arizona senator.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

New one...







I think it's _The Heist_ from 1989.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Se7en (1995) - IMDb
The source of the famous line "What's in the box?"


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The Big Lift
The Big Lift (1950) - IMDb


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Dude, Where's My Car? (2000)


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Island in the Sun (1957) - IMDb


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Die Hard with a Vengeance (1995)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Burning Man (1997) - IMDb


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There's Something About Mary (1998)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Total Recall (1990)


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Bang the Drum Slowly (1973)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Armageddon (1998) - I think that's Bruce Willis over on the right.....


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's been a while since I posted one of these, but I think this is My Cousin Vinny (1992)


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Horn-a-plenty (1970)
Horn-a-Plenty (1970) - IMDb


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I could swear It Happened One Night (1934)


----------

